# New Business model for printers



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

I hate ink jets. Bought a color laser 6 years ago. It lasted 4 years. Didn't use the color that much so I replaced with a straight black and white model. Better yield. I may get another color to supplement having to print color at FedEx.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

I have had my inkjet for about 4years now. Put about $60 in ink into it and printed over 1500sheets in that time and on me last 500 sheet pack of paper now. Don't do too much color though. Print a few photos here and there too. Think it cost me $200 new 

Can't complain with that cost. It's also my photo copier and scanner so serves multiple uses in the office.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Get an ink jet print wet and it bleeds.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Get an ink jet print wet and it bleeds.



Well I'm not intending to shower with my paper work. Anything I print goes into a folder with my surface pro. That ain't gonna have water near it so neither is the paper. Anything that does see a chance of getting wet gets laminated anyway. Like my labels on my Systainers. They sometimes get soaked


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Get an ink jet print wet and it bleeds.


Haven't had that happen in a while. The older inks bled. The newer inks seem to be water-fast.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

This is an interesting thread, I've been disconnected from the printing world for a while so it's good to know there's new tech. For my infrequent printing, I can't say it could have gotten more hassle-free than my $150 laser that lasted from 2000-2012 on one cartridge I refilled a few times with one refill kit.

It still seems like even new inkjet tech has the problem of using ink whether you print or not. So cost per page might be better if you do 500+ pages a month.

I don't print much. A contract once a month, and plans for small projects that are allowed on 8x11


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

BCConstruction said:


> Well I'm not intending to shower with my paper work. Anything I print goes into a folder with my surface pro. That ain't gonna have water near it so neither is the paper. Anything that does see a chance of getting wet gets laminated anyway. Like my labels on my Systainers. They sometimes get soaked


I use a clipboard a lot, as I'm sure many do, a bit of rain and is ruined.

Even setting papers on a table or counter when making a presentation or signing contacts.

I also print all my own project diagram sheets, daily to do lists, scopes for the guys on site. I print plans to hang on site.


----------



## Tiger (Nov 21, 2007)

I print very little except contract forms. I like signatures in ink. I like a black-only laser printer to avoid the smearing from water. Years ago I switched to very inexpensive printers. My latest is a Brother LD-L2320D. Impressive speed and prints on both sides. It replaced a printer that ran on an old PC with XP. I have an old inkjet that I use for a copier until it quits.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I noticed if I don't use my inkjet in a long while, it can become clogged. Haven't had that issue with my laser.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Longest I have left mine is about 6weeks between printing which was just recently. Printed a Best Buy coupon and it worked first time but not sure if 6weeks is long enough for the ink to dry up.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Get an ink jet print wet and it bleeds.


Not at all, use color lock paper and you can submerged the page right after it exits the printer.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

Inner10 said:


> Not at all, use color lock paper and you can submerged the page right after it exits the printer.


Can you buy that anywhere for $5 a ream?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Golden view said:


> Can you buy that anywhere for $5 a ream?


Nah it's about 15 bucks, so probably around 10-12 USD. But unless you are printing brochures it's really not necessary.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Inner10 said:


> Nah it's about 15 bucks, so probably around 10-12 USD. But unless you are printing brochures it's really not necessary.


Are any of these papers colorlok?

Some descriptions say they are, but the details page doesn't.

https://www.google.com/#q=colorlok+paper&tbm=shop


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

SmallTownGuy said:


> Are any of these papers colorlok?
> 
> Some descriptions say they are, but the details page doesn't.
> 
> https://www.google.com/#q=colorlok+paper&tbm=shop


That search yields many results.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

Inner10 said:


> Nah it's about 15 bucks, so probably around 10-12 USD. But unless you are printing brochures it's really not necessary.


That's pretty cheap.
It rains here constantly (except this year) so almost everything I print gets exposed to water at some point.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Inner10 said:


> That search yields many results.


You could limit yourself to the first 10 or so results.:whistling

For example, the second one (in what is returned on MY query) says it's "HP All-in-One Printing Paper features HP's ColorLok technology."

at 4.99/ream

At the more common $14-15/ream pricing(3cents/sheet), it makes LED & Laser color suddenly cheaper than inkjet.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

SmallTownGuy said:


> You could limit yourself to the first 10 or so results.:whistling
> 
> For example, the second one (in what is returned on MY query) says it's "HP All-in-One Printing Paper features HP's ColorLok technology."
> 
> ...


Then yes it's good.

When you post a search link I will have completely different results than you due to my location.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Inner10 said:


> Not at all, use color lock paper and you can submerged the page right after it exits the printer.


The cost of that paper would be ridiculous when a laser is cheaper to run (ink yield versus toner) and now special paper.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Inner10 said:


> Nah it's about 15 bucks, so probably around 10-12 USD. But unless you are printing brochures it's really not necessary.


I print everything, but bruchures. Those get professionally printed. I have a daily journal, task list, project diagrams, contracts, all email exchanges...


----------

